# West Bay Reds



## Hookset 101 (Jul 21, 2009)

New to the sport but have learned alot and love it. I have fished the Galveston State Park Marsh a couple of times with no luck. The tides have always been high in the mornings and i had a hard time seeing the reds for flys.

Do any of you have any tips to help me get my first Red on the fly around the Jamacia Beach area in West Bay? I have a small 16' jon so i don't have the ability to run very far in the bay.

Thanks in advance for any and all information you are willing to share!!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Just run the shore lines looking for grass when you find some get out look around if you don't find any fish move down the shoreline. Most of the time on a high tide I find the reds further back in the grass. If you see a fish splash, go over to where he splashed and if you don't see him just stand there for a few minutes most of the time he'll show himself again!


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

We had a house in Pirates for 30+ years and I almost exclusively fly fished the last 10 years we had it. During the Fall tidal patterns I go as far back in the Marsh between Sea Isle and Jamaica as I can. Look for anything that makes a ripple. I've had great success in Starvation cove on the far right side of the entrance to Spanish Grant. If you're willing to travel a little North on the South Shoreline just passed confederate reef is a slough called Sweet Water by the shooting range. Tons of big reds cruising the shorelines at dawn and dusk. They stay there year round as there are 3 very deep 30'-40' holes. In the far back passed the pipeline there are tons of grass beds to stalk. My favorite is across the bay in Carancahua Lake. It's a straight shot across the bay from Jamaica. When you enter the lake go to the far NorthEast end and you'll see a bayou with pilings at the entrance. This bayou winds for a about 3/4 of a mile (idle in this) and then it will open into a small shallow lake loaded with Fall reds. There's a very deep tidal pool that you can cast a sinking line in or floating with clouser and the fish are stacked at low tied. I caught my biggest red on fly (37") and several in the 28-32" range. Good luck and tight loops.


----------



## Hookset 101 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you guys for all the information!!! I am banging my head on the wall trying to locate some fish this time of year to give myself a shot to CPR a couple on my new Orvis 8 weight setup. Thanks again and GOD BLESS!!


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Also, the North shoreline of west bay between greens cut and carancahua cut a couple of days after a Northern is amazing. Give it a couple of days of clear weather and it's game on. They will be extremely shallow, but the water is gin clear with a light bottom so they're relatively easy to see.


----------

